# Welcome new elite members!



## TwisT (Jan 1, 2011)

Come in, say hi! Don't be shy...

We don't bite Let us know where you're from, a little bit about yourself, what you hope to learn!



-T


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## TwisT (Jan 1, 2011)

I hate you DGG. 


Love,
-T


----------



## Saney (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi. My name is Nathaniel. I'm Bisexual. I love hot jerked men with tans. Preferably Guido men with large sausages.

I'm overweight, a reverse bodybuilder, and I don't workout.

But I love injecting steroids.


Anyhow my question is, how long can i safely and effectively run 200mg of Deca for? 10 weeks? my entire life? how long?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Hi. My name is Nathaniel. I'm Bisexual. I love hot jerked men with tans. Preferably Guido men with large sausages.
> 
> I'm overweight, a reverse bodybuilder, and I don't workout.
> 
> ...


----------



## theryano (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 1, 2011)

I take a lot of supplements and gear, but I don't workout much. I've decided to take this approach to bodybuilding after reading a newbee's recent post. I want to learn how to get jacked without doing any work.


----------



## bknoxx (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 1, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> I want to learn how to get jacked without doing any work.



It's called Trenbolone


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 1, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> It's called Trenbolone


 
I'm actually going to give that a try on my next cycle. Sounds like good stuff.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 1, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> I'm actually going to give that a try on my next cycle. Sounds like good stuff.



One time I tried this radical compound called Testosterone...good stuff.


-T


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 1, 2011)

TwisT said:


> One time I tried this radical compound called Testosterone...good stuff.
> 
> 
> -T


 

Testosterone?? Hmmmm....... never heard of it.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 2, 2011)

TwisT said:


> I hate you DGG.
> 
> 
> Love,
> -T


I forgive u , u know not what you say..


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 2, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Come in, say hi! Don't be shy...
> 
> We don't bite Let us know where you're from, a little bit about yourself, what you hope to learn!
> 
> ...



Hi I'm Cornelius.  You can find me at the remaining men together meetings on Wednesday nights.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome to all!


----------



## TwisT (Jan 4, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> I forgive u , u know not what you say..






-T


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 4, 2011)

TwisT said:


> -T


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 4, 2011)

TwisT said:


> I hate you DGG.
> 
> 
> Love,
> -T


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2011)

I am theCaptn, voted more Desirable than any other on IM. 


. . . Especially that jew TwisT


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 4, 2011)

It would be a privilege for me to take a shower from the ball sweet of that jerked and desirable Captn’


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2011)

. .  a shower it is then


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . a shower it is then


 
That would be fantasy #2


----------



## TwisT (Jan 4, 2011)

Jealousy at its finest, gentlemen 

-T



theCaptn' said:


> I am theCaptn, voted more Desirable than any other on IM.
> 
> 
> . . . Especially that jew TwisT


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 5, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> It would be a privilege for me to take a shower from the ball sweet of that jerked and desirable Captn???


 a shower at the balley's it is


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 5, 2011)

Gich!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I am theCaptn, voted more Desirable than any other on IM.
> 
> 
> . . . Especially that jew TwisT


 

I'll second that! The most desirable of the men


----------



## TwisT (Jan 5, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> I'll second that! The most desirable of the men



You take that back!!!

-T


----------



## Stull34 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello, 

No one gives a shit who I am, but I piad 29.95, lol.  Did get a good laugh out of reading this thread, so it was money well spent.

ST


----------



## TwisT (Jan 6, 2011)

Stull34 said:


> Hello,
> 
> No one gives a shit who I am, but I piad 29.95, lol.  Did get a good laugh out of reading this thread, so it was money well spent.
> 
> ST



Lol!

-T


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 9, 2011)

Can I eat potato chips in here?


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 9, 2011)

TwisT said:


> You take that back!!!
> 
> -T


 

I'm sorry, I didn't see you

kiss and make up?!?


----------



## isco6 (Jan 10, 2011)

I just want to know if I piss off some deusche named gymrat and he takes my rep points can I still hang out. Cause I really do like it here.
JK I really dont give a shit if he is pissed.And I only paid 19.99 so I could throw it in his face.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 10, 2011)

isco6 said:


> I just want to know if I piss off some deusche named gymrat and he takes my rep points can I still hang out. Cause I really do like it here.
> JK I really dont give a shit if he is pissed.And I only paid 19.99 so I could throw it in his face.


 A neg rep might be in order cuz u said sum thang about neg reps..


----------



## TwisT (Jan 10, 2011)

Deal

-T



Nightowl said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't see you
> 
> kiss and make up?!?


----------



## TwisT (Jan 11, 2011)

Beginning IGF + melanotan + GHRP-6 + upping my dest dose by 300mg for the last 2 weeks also upping aromasin to combat. 

-T


----------



## smoothasdee (Jan 13, 2011)

ok i tryed the forums for a little bit and here i am an elite member now..thanx for the great info guys


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 15, 2011)

smoothasdee said:


> ok i tryed the forums for a little bit and here i am an elite member now..thanx for the great info guys


 welcome reps sent


----------



## bigedawg23 (Jan 15, 2011)

same here. I tried the forums, got some great info,was a paying member at another site(which is a lot more expensive & less informative & entertaining) but I like it here much better. The people who know their shit or at least think they know their shit actually respond. That's a concept some forums never heard of evidentaly. Glad to be here. Thanks to Gena Marie & Prince for working things out for me.


----------



## smoothasdee (Jan 15, 2011)

i 100% agree with you.....they know there shit.....


----------



## AmM (Jan 16, 2011)

Now that I'm an Elite Member...will women find me irresistible?


----------



## TwisT (Jan 16, 2011)

AmM said:


> Now that I'm an Elite Member...will women find me irresistible?



Possibly!

-T


----------



## twisted (Jan 30, 2011)

hahaha alrite i wanna say hi to you guys ,but i am laughing my ass off rite now  ...


----------



## bobby b (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey guys, this is my first time on a forum period so bear with me; thats not to say that I haven't looked at em, just never posted. So anyway Im 30, 6' and 205 Im in the guard and have been home for about a year now. I lifted a lot in Iraq and made some good gains but got lazy when I got home. Ive lifted off and on since i was 20 lots of construction work and active life has kept me fit. Im still in the learning process and dounloaded the ebooks and im reading them to learn more I know some of the basics about AAS and most of the terms used. I think with some studying im about 4 months out from starting my first cycle, that will give me 8 months solid back in the gym. Heres were im fuzy are online sites reputable or  are they scammers, do i need to go to a mexican pet pharm? a big guy i got to know in iraq told me to convert finaplex trabs and i did a lot of research to find out how. It seemed like a heavy mix for my first go. i dont know if asking for reputable sorces is taboo on here even thought i read the rules i am just trying to get as educated as i can before i start. thanx.


----------



## bassonjigs (Feb 26, 2011)

Stull34 said:


> Hello,
> 
> No one gives a shit who I am, but I piad 29.95, lol. Did get a good laugh out of reading this thread, so it was money well spent.
> 
> ST


 
I would have to agree with Stull's statement. You guys are funny, no really funny, but not that kinda funny, you know that real funny funny!


----------



## Ravager (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm new Elite member. Been reading and reading and reading for a while here behind the scenes.

Now with Elite status there is much more to read.  Once I found out about the attention from TwisT and HeavyIron it's a no-brainer.

It truly is amazing how different you guys do cycles compared to the dudes at the Gym... Most are still 10-20 years behind, and never heard of AI or PCT.

I'm 33, owner of a small construction company, and always working outside with wife-beater type tanks on. 

I've always had good muscle build, and strength, but this year I'm gonna put forth all the hard work and be shredded........ 

So far so good, and I feel great.

Almost a year ago I bought one of those Vitamix blenders and I've been using it 2-3 times a day. Drinking Spinach/Banana shakes, and tomato soups, and all sorts of things made out of raw veggies. Amazingly, they taste great, and are silky smooth and easy to drink, and 1/2 way digested, the body loves them.

Well-Met!


----------



## fernbal (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey guys, I am a new elite menber. I have been reading the forums for a long time and decided that I should pay for all of the advise you guys give.


----------



## supperfly1977 (Mar 2, 2011)

hey guys
Male 33 330 pounds 14%BF training for 15 years off and on. Been back to training for the last year I go  6 days a week. main goal to drop down to 265 when I stared last year I was 415 and 36%BF so I been doing good. I stared juicing a year ago went to an HRT doctor got a scrip was running 200mg a week of Test cyp and felt great. Then 3 months changed it to Test enan and up it to 900mg and lost all my drive like it was bunk shit or something but from the same pharmacy. I ran that for 3 months then changed back to Test Cyp at 450mg a week and felt great again. Also add a little Tren A to it for 4 weeks at 100mg EOD got great results from it. Now I been off for 3 months and getting ready to go back on I can get some goodies from the doc like deca winny and of course all different kinds of test. any sugestions for next go around?


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 2, 2011)

Glad to see you moved up to elite status.


----------



## supperfly1977 (Mar 2, 2011)

ya man a lot of good stuff in here..


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome guys, enjoy the info.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2011)

So has anyone leaned how to use beta-al inter-anally


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> So has anyone leaned how to use beta-al inter-anally




I always mix my bulk Jewish beta-alanine from Gaza, with all-natural chunky PB.  I've been plugging natty pb/beta-al pwo for years.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## GMC1 (Mar 4, 2011)

DGG, that dog is ....... not sure...he has issues. PTSS or some shit like that. but anyway, glad your back from exile.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 4, 2011)

GMC1 said:


> DGG, that dog is ....... not sure...he has issues. PTSS or some shit like that. but anyway, glad your back from exile.


----------



## phosphor (Mar 9, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't see you
> 
> kiss and make up?!?


----------



## phosphor (Mar 9, 2011)

My names *****, otherwise known as phos on here. I have a habit of making splurge purchases, hence my elite status but refuse to admit I waste money. So, I am forced to learn from those better than me in this area of expertise while pointing out the flaws of the people that I learn from. My only fear is of my wife getting fat, but since she is fit and always watches what she eats, I have no fear. I come here to post-whore while I sit in front of 4 monitors all day acting like I do something in computer operations for a telecommunications company. Thank you for paying my wages, I couldn't sit here typing without you.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## phosphor (Mar 9, 2011)

That has to be the best animated gif I have ever seen without boobies. It wore out after your 1000th  post, however. I like cupcakes.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2011)

phosphor said:


> That has to be the best animated gif I have ever seen without boobies. It wore out after your 1000th  post, however. I like cupcakes.


 it will continue Because i love it


----------



## JG160 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey all. My name is Jon I'm 28 5'8" and 145 lb 6% bf.  Been Training for 5 years solid with a 5 month break about 18 months ago due to hernia surgery.  Lost a ton of weight.  Was down to 115lb.  Skin and bones.  Anyway been reading a ton of info on the threads and I figured I's pay for some really good advise.  Lookin to get on the sauce soon so doin all the research I can.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Glycomann (Mar 13, 2011)

JG160 said:


> Hey all. My name is Jon I'm 28 5'8" and 145 lb 6% bf.  Been Training for 5 years solid with a 5 month break about 18 months ago due to hernia surgery.  Lost a ton of weight.  Was down to 115lb.  Skin and bones.  Anyway been reading a ton of info on the threads and I figured I's pay for some really good advise.  Lookin to get on the sauce soon so doin all the research I can.



do you have an eating disorder?


----------



## JG160 (Mar 14, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> do you have an eating disorder?



lol.  Im gonna take that as a joke.  No no eating disorder.  Just a no joke ectomorph.  I have a fast metabolism and a slightly hyperactive thyroid.  I have struggled to gain weight my whole life.  It has not been fun to say the least.  I eat 5-7 times a day and take in 3000-3500 cal a day. Macros are 40/35/25


----------



## cutright (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome little bro^^^^^^!


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 14, 2011)

JG160 said:


> lol.  Im gonna take that as a joke.  No no eating disorder.  Just a no joke ectomorph.  I have a fast metabolism and a slightly hyperactive thyroid.  I have struggled to gain weight my whole life.  It has not been fun to say the least.  I eat 5-7 times a day and take in 3000-3500 cal a day. Macros are 40/35/25



I'm not busting your balls.  I would suggest you see a doctor.  You are severely under weight.  If there is an underlying problem it's better to find it sooner rather than later.


----------



## JG160 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have seen a doctor.  I have a slightly hyperactive thyroid.  I could take drugs for id but id rather not.  I never have to worry about cutting LOL.  And at 5' 8" 145 lb and 6% bf I am considered to be thin.  Severely under weight No.  I have to disagree and so does my doctor.  Thanks for your concern tho.


----------



## Imosted (Apr 6, 2011)

Whats up guys.


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 6, 2011)

hello all, this is by far the most friendly and informative board ive been on, so i had to opt for the elite membership
 i look foreword to taking advantage of this forum when i start my first cycle
better answer my questions bitches !


----------



## 240PLUS (Apr 7, 2011)

My name is **ian. I usually don't post my name for security reasons. Anyways, I weight about 267 pounds. 35% of that is fat. The other is pure manmade muscle and awsomeness!. I work in road construction/civil engineering. I haven't tried gear yet because I don't feel I need it due to my hardgainer genetics and advanced genes. However, I WILL eventually. My goals are to be kind of like HEAVY IRON, NOT like Mr.Fan, with about 10% body fat, run a mile less than 8 minutes, and have a tan like a Greek God. I'm finally benching about 225 now comfortably. My legs need alot of work and I've been concentrating on them for about 1 month now. I run on week ends, and I fucking hate it. But it's all good. With a full time job and 2 different kids from two differerent baby momas, it's hard for me. But this site gives me inspiration and keeps me going. Good to see you guys.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome guys!


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah i decided to go elite as well. A few people were very helpful and that made me take the plunge.
Question is...In the Q and A with twist and iron, can i ask questions about peptides or is twist still a rep for EP and can't answer?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 8, 2011)

Ask whatever you want brother.


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 9, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Ask whatever you want brother.



Thanks a lot heavyiron.
I posted something in the q and a if you want to take a peak


----------



## carmineb (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm carmine, been an Elite member for a month or so, forgot to jump in here to say hi.

I'm here to learn and study....  like to maximize my potential and help it along, being older, I can use all the help I can get...


----------



## G0LIATH (May 21, 2011)

Hmm, no new elite members in a while I guess? 
Well I'm new here and decided to go elite. Was just lurking for a while, but saw some thing that gave me a lot of respect for this board. Which says a lot since I haven't felt inclined to register on a board for years let alone upgrade. Surprised about the fact that I still need 50 post to get rid of the stupid "newb" under my username. Def not a newb.


----------



## smithjeb (May 22, 2011)

What's up? New guy here...been lifting for 15+ years.


----------



## daytay (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm new the board and am looking to learn as much as possible so I figured elite was the way to go as well. I'm 36 years old 5'9 190lb and 12% Been training for 10 years hard and looking to start my first cycle very soon. Goals are to get as strong as possible without to much weight gain. Look forward to reading through the elite boards.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 16, 2011)

JG160 said:


> I have seen a doctor. I have a slightly hyperactive thyroid. I could take drugs for id but id rather not. I never have to worry about cutting LOL. And at 5' 8" 145 lb and 6% bf I am considered to be thin. Severely under weight No. I have to disagree and so does my doctor. Thanks for your concern tho.


pic looks solid, i'm at 9.2 and that pic makes me want to cut, but i only weigh 150 Lol


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 16, 2011)

Imosted said:


> Whats up guys.


 what's up,haven't seen you in awhile!


----------



## deadred (Jul 7, 2011)

Upgraded my membership to Elite today - didn't like not knowing what was going on here, had to know.  =)

Here to learn; love the site.

36 yrs old, 195lbs - 10-15%bf (got some cheap calipers).  Been weight training off/on for years, heavy on the hard side this past year and plan on staying with it.  Short term I'l like to get rid of the small gut - long term, lean out and put on a little more mass.  Slowly but surely it's happening.


----------



## PumpedUpBro (Jul 26, 2011)

Stull34 said:


> Hello,
> 
> No one gives a shit who I am, but I piad 29.95, lol.  Did get a good laugh out of reading this thread, so it was money well spent.
> ST



Here, Here!!!!  I second that emotion!


----------



## Fox3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Just joined as an Elite member today.  Been in the game for about 15 years.  I'm 43, 6', 226, and about 13% BF right now.  I hit the gym about 3-4 days a weeks.  Experienced in training, brewing, etc.  I have been using the same recipes for the last seven years and know what my body likes for pain free.  Thought I would join a board to see if things have changed much.  Looking forward to checking the place out.  Fox3


----------



## jbzjacked (Aug 21, 2011)

Been a member for a while just went elite..


----------



## wannashred (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey just joined elite a few days ago for 10 years  I'm in it for the long haul ! Been researching for 3 years n finally starting to get it right haha I'm 5-10 190 11%-13%bf depending on the day lol. Anyway looking to contribute and absorb as much info as possible .  HOOGIE FOR LIFE


----------



## brewdude (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi, been a member for awhile and now became an elite member!


----------



## vannesb (Aug 22, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Come in, say hi! Don't be shy...
> 
> We don't bite Let us know where you're from, a little bit about yourself, what you hope to learn!
> 
> ...


 Twist,

been on website for a while and really like it!! wanted to do my part so I went ahead and joined the Elite!  

Love working out and soaking in as much info as i can on using AAS!  Its not something to fuck a round with if you dont know your shit!!

Its not a miricle drug either and you need to workout, eat clean, to have an overall package!


----------



## hypno (Aug 23, 2011)

I have been here looking and reading and learning for a couple months now. Turns out to be a pretty good place for all that. 

People here seem to be friendly and knowledgeable. Then again some don't but that's like everywhere.

About me, well I am old, sometimes grumpy, always goofy , and in general a good guy I hope. I have been an athlete virtually my entire life. Racing many things, cars, trucks, motorcycles, wheelchairs, bicycles, and even a donkey and no I wont explain that one. Just know it was long ago and the donkey won 

I always had the typical opinion of roids from all the bad press they get. Never used them, never wanted to learn about them. Well I was looking at info on Hgh and started to see things I had never heard and once I started reading I started learning and here I am. 

Ironmag has turned out to be a great community and has fed my brain quite well. If I can continue to learn for a few more years I may have some knowledge to share with the n00bes of that time. Till then I will just hang out and try to absorb some of the great info here and maybe make some friends.


----------



## castlehill (Aug 23, 2011)

Been reading and studying on here for about a year and an elite member for about a week.  Been training for 20+ years but gear for only a year.  
I am 46, 6'2 228 and sitting at about 16% bf which I am trying to drop b4 my next cycle.  I am taking a prescription that I think is putting on BF so it has been hard to drop.

I am thinking about adding Tren to my next cycle in December but still tying to learn more about it.


----------



## Andalite (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm from Bombay, India. I'm a Strength Junkie


----------



## FrankJames (Sep 20, 2011)

*getting ressurected*

HI all, love this site. i have been working out about 2 years now, i was great back in the day, now i am old, (55), fat, (250 lbs and losing), but thought i would do a cycle or two to regain some of what was lost.

I am doing my research here and it is invaluable.  I am finding there are not a lot of questions that are not already answered if you just go looking for them.

I am going to go on HGH for an extended period of time, (like probably forever), and add a cycle once or twice a year as i progress.

My current plan is to start with 4IU daily of HGH, and i am currently putting together my first ressurection cycle, i am thinking of making it Winstrol based at this point, i plan on doing HCG while on cycle, i also am thinking of stacking one or two other items, but i am not done researching yet.

Well, thats my intro...


----------



## J.thom (Sep 20, 2011)

just upgraded to elite, let's gooooo


----------



## lucky_slevin (Sep 23, 2011)

Just became a member thought I'd post what I posted on the non member page...
So at this point here's how my upcoming Winter cycles gonna look...
I'm gonna take decca 250/300 mgs wk... Test E and P 500mgs wk... Dbol or Tbol (per your responses and advise) my first 4 weeks ranging from 20-50mgs/day... And then probably dbol/tbol my last 4 weeks... Maybe cruise on the tbol till my next cycle... Oh all the while taking 50mgs prov and a clen/clomiphorm drop pct... Id really like to stretch this out to a 16 wk cycle... Depends on the dough though...
I'm 5'8, dropped some weight since last cycle do to some unfortunate legal issues so I'm now 150-155 at best.. I was almost back at my goal of 195 10% bf... I don't eat as clean as I should but considering I have the fastest metabolism known to man I don't necessarily think that would be in my best interest... I eat like a beast though.. Love the chicken and steaks!! 3000-4000 cals a day and that's a moderate one to say the least... 28 yrs old... 
Any advise from anyone...


----------



## lucky_slevin (Sep 24, 2011)

Probably should have started simple...
Hi, been a member since around 2010 but just forked over the little cash it was to become a (by what I've been reading a worthless) elite member...


----------



## picklez (Sep 24, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Come in, say hi! Don't be shy...
> 
> We don't bite Let us know where you're from, a little bit about yourself, what you hope to learn!
> 
> ...



Hi all, My name is Paul and I'm from oz.
Yes another newbie elite member 

I'm sure you all know about Australia's policies..  And general lack of knowledge by most over here on what is what in the AAS and especially PCT area. So I wont have to explain why I'm here, unless you want 500 words with no punctuation or paragraphs..    - I'll save that for another thread..


----------



## Laborer (Sep 24, 2011)

Jake newbie elite member

Just checking things out


----------



## sandman69 (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes another newbie there is a lot to read here


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just upgraded to elite... just poking around checking out the perks. 

Current Cycle
1-18 1050mg test e
1-16 600mg Deca
1-8 50mg d-bol ed
500iu's hcg ew
12.5 aromasin ed

Gonna be adding in 5ius GH 5/2 as soon as my pack comes.


----------



## TwisT (Oct 13, 2011)

I would up hcg to 1,000iu ew buddy. Looks good other then that. Long cycle, make sure you have a solid PCT set.



Pittsburgh63 said:


> Just upgraded to elite... just poking around checking out the perks.
> 
> Current Cycle
> 1-18 1050mg test e
> ...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Oct 14, 2011)

TwisT said:


> I would up hcg to 1,000iu ew buddy. Looks good other then that. Long cycle, make sure you have a solid PCT set.


 

Definately a long cycle.  HCG should have read 500iu x2 ew... so i'm hearing you there twist. Should have also listed prami in there.  .3 eod.

PCT is Clomid 100/100/100/75/75/50/50 and Aromasin 12.5ed.


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 16, 2011)

Just got elite status..!!


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 16, 2011)

Welcome guys!


----------



## ldyzluvdis06 (Nov 4, 2011)

elite just to do some more research before i pop my cherry!


----------



## gmta99 (Nov 13, 2011)

hello all, finally broke down and became elite... i know i am cheap..lol but its worth it alot of good info from alot of smart people here


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm here for the free A-bombs, now where are they godamnit !


----------



## fit4life (Dec 7, 2011)

Just upgraded to "Elite Member Status"  A lot of great info on this board.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, since I don't see myself ever navigating away from this site, decided to become an "Elite Member" today.  Plus I need a lot more threads to read to make sure I understand what I'm coming across.  I know there are a lot of very knowledgeble people on this site period, and becoming an elite member is the way to go I was told.  So...with that said, "What's up all you meat heads!?"


----------



## vron247 (Dec 17, 2011)

Gonna give this new cycle another try, keep it pumping.


----------



## BIGELI (Dec 17, 2011)

like the site so much decide to go elite!


----------



## ct67_72 (Dec 22, 2011)

I decided since I have been around for a bit that I should become elite. there is great info on this site and some great people. 
I havent found one better so might as well get everything I can from it. 
Im a competative powerlifter. looking to set a new bench record in the next year. So Im gonna need some help. 
Right now I have 6 months to set my next step, a bench of 550ish. 
6 weeks ago I benched an easy 500. So maybe something like 550-565. 
635 is the current record.


----------



## Andalite (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Lang (Dec 25, 2011)

*Hey everone I'd like to introduce myself...*

Hey everybody: 

My name is Wade, I'm 39 and have been lifting for quite a few years off and on. I love the challange bodybuilding provides. I'm married to my first wife and have been for the past 19 years. Battled with addiction for 20 years and have been sober now for the past 7 years. When  got sober I went to college and received a degree in Human Service/Management. I continued from there to graduate school specializing in drug and alcohol counseling and a specialized degree as a Licensed Professional Clinical Counselor. I hope to start a private practice treating patients with co-existing disorders with a primary focus on eating disorders and addiction. I know that bodybuilding is a big part of my sobriety and working with suffering addicts and alcoholics I try to share the benefits of weight resistance training as often as I'm able. 

We live in Minnesota for the time being and love to fish in the spring and summer, but when the leaves start to turn my heart and mind is hardly stirred because I'm in the blind hunting ducks and geese! My son (11 yr old) loves the game as much as I do...almost. 

My goals are simple, become the largest man on the planet...kidding. I would like to be about 190 lbs of meat and bone! Currently I'm at 175 and 5'8" about 20% body fat (estimate). I just started the S-DMZ cycle and into it four days now. I'm a firm believer in the power of the mind, but I don;t think this is a placebo effect, I feel fuller and harder. I'm working hard to make this a great 6 weeks. 

I've been around the forums now for a couple of weeks and am very impressed with the level of knowledge here and have been soaking it all up. Thanks for everything and I hope I can be of service to some of you. 

Wade


----------



## emirates46 (Jan 5, 2012)

hello all


----------



## KingLouie (Jan 6, 2012)

New Elite Member and swelling up as I type!  Pushing through a little flu right now, but still on track.  My diet has been on point, even through the holidays...  until I got smashed a few nights back.  No beer, so I saved calories there...  but half a bottle of Grey Goose isn't good either.  Just have to pour on the extra cardio over the weekend to make up for it and shake this flu thing.


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey 1st cycle Pentadex 300 in outer upper hip knot every fuken time (I rotate) thinking about using sterile grapeseed oil to cut. I will heat some water in the microwave and vent the test and add 1 mL of GS oil and 1 ml Pentadex 300 1:1  
what do you think ? I also bought some .22um filters
I feel like a jerk with a knot on my ass I spend allot of time with ice pack and heating pad
I'm from maryland 34 198lbs.

fucking dreams are amazing I wake up ready to fight sometimes 
and work is going great I take no shit LOL I have fun

I know wrong area right?


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just decided to join you here before starting my cycle!


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 23, 2012)

Just upgraded...woo-hoo!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 23, 2012)

ebfitness said:


> Just upgraded...woo-hoo!


 

  Welcome to Elite bro.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 1, 2012)

Just upgraded!

Looking forward to the Elite forum.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 1, 2012)

deadlifter405 said:


> Just upgraded!
> 
> Looking forward to the Elite forum.


----------



## emv (Mar 1, 2012)

I just become elite member by accident I thought that I was sing in for a free gift certificate to buy AAS but oh well I guess is nothing I can? 

Hi! To everybody


----------



## BB's Dad (Mar 1, 2012)

51 years old on trt program for last three years. Also have been hitting the gym 6 days a week for 3.5 years. Take tons of supplements and feel great. Had major brain injury 10 years ago and since TRT have gotten off all pain meds. I hate the government tell us what we can and can???t inject ourselves with. Always on test and every 6 months run 5 to 6 week Deca cycle. Love to home brew. 

  The queer stuff above not into at all. Not even funny.


  The great thing about TRT is the cycle never ends.


----------



## FrankJames (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome guys. BB'sDad, i am 56 and i am also on TRT, but the knowledge that i gain here is beyond what i expected. You will love it.


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (Mar 17, 2012)

Whats up guys Heard about this forum from another board I am on.... Some of those guys are on here as well.. Just became an elite member.. Was planning on doing a cycle here in the next few weeks.. But it seems that I am going to have to have spinal surgery first. So we will see how that goes. lol Anyway been lifting for a little over 10 years past 6 been very involved, not just because I love it but it is what I do to relax. not sure what else to say..  Want to say this is a great site and lots of knowledge being passed around here...


----------



## hypno (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome all!


----------



## ecto (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't guess I've stopped in here and said hi. Soooo...Hi.........can't get much gayer than that.


----------



## Riles (Mar 17, 2012)

Just getting around to checking in, been reading non stop, tons of info, great forum,


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 27, 2012)

FINALLY MADE IT IN BROTHERS! paid for the longest membership i could get to help support the site!!


----------



## adamryi (May 4, 2012)

Finally upgraded to Elite status. Been lurking here for a few months and I love this board. 

Side note: Can someone PM me a legit dom. source for HCG? Hope im not breaking the rules.


----------



## exphys88 (May 6, 2012)

No source checking!


----------



## haussanator (May 10, 2012)

Whats up everybody new to the elite section,The books you get were worth the fee so what the hell i joined.


----------



## FrankJames (May 11, 2012)

Welcome h, the books are nothing to the info you will find in the forums. This is the most educational site around.
i highly recommend the Q & A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor forum.

Enjoy


----------



## RockinRolla (May 17, 2012)

Hey all, Im new around these parts!  Im from Cali and pretty much just hanging out here to soak up any good knowledge from the vet bros whenever I can.  You can always learn something new if you have the right attitude.


----------



## TwisT (May 18, 2012)

RockinRolla said:


> Hey all, Im new around these parts!  Im from Cali and pretty much just hanging out here to soak up any good knowledge from the vet bros whenever I can.  You can always learn something new if you have the right attitude.



Welcome brother


----------



## Hunter68 (May 20, 2012)

Hey all,
My name is Brett and I am 37 yr old male, who has fought the battle of the bulge for my whole life and never really won. I have tried the many different ways to win this battle(diets, exercise, and pills) but I guess I was never really truly dedicated to making such a large change in my life. After 12 years of being with my GF and having 2 beautiful boys she has decided to end our 2 yr marriage, and I have taken a good hard look in the mirror and do not like what I see.
I am 5'8 and weight 230 BMI ??? but would guess it is in the 30's, last year I weighed 255 which was my highest and after 4 month using a Bowflex Treadclimber and really watching what I ate I got down to 225 and have stayed around there since. 

I am looking to change my life and I do not expect that to happen with just a pill or an injection, I am fully aware that it will take dedication and a serious commitment to changing a lot of bad habits that I have had most of my life, but I am interested in doing this as quick as I can.

Any help, advice or feedback both positive and negative will be greatly appreciated.

Looking forward to beginning my transformation.

Thanks


----------



## FrankJames (May 23, 2012)

Welcome Hunter, you are making the right choices and have the right attitude. THere is no quick fix, though some things make it a QUICKER fix, but you must have long term goals as well as short ones. In here you will find the best advice on training and diet anywhere. Dial those in and use other things as needed. 

Take a look around you will be amazed.


----------



## TwisT (May 25, 2012)

Hunter68 said:


> Hey all,
> My name is Brett and I am 37 yr old male, who has fought the battle of the bulge for my whole life and never really won. I have tried the many different ways to win this battle(diets, exercise, and pills) but I guess I was never really truly dedicated to making such a large change in my life. After 12 years of being with my GF and having 2 beautiful boys she has decided to end our 2 yr marriage, and I have taken a good hard look in the mirror and do not like what I see.
> I am 5'8 and weight 230 BMI ??? but would guess it is in the 30's, last year I weighed 255 which was my highest and after 4 month using a Bowflex Treadclimber and really watching what I ate I got down to 225 and have stayed around there since.
> 
> ...



Welcome buddy


----------



## FrankJames (May 26, 2012)

Welcome brother, you are at the right spot. 
I reccommend these forums.
*Q & A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*
homebrew powder
Liver Support/Protection & Synthergine
IGF-1 Lr3... T's Favorite Peptide... Much more anabolic than HGH!

read them front to back, take you time and you will find them, (and many more in here), invaluable.


----------



## Andalite (Jun 5, 2012)

I haven't visited this board in forever. Hope all is well


----------



## FrankJames (Jun 13, 2012)

Welcome back Andalite, it is well indeed.

fj (a former beached whale...)


----------



## GSracer (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Folks, been around the IML for a few months and just upgraded to elite.  Glad to be here


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 20, 2012)

This does include free test for ayear? Amidoinitrite.jpg


----------



## AMA Rider (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey, I just want to cheat my ass off in motocross, then beat the hell out of a bunch of young punks with no heart !Go home and blow my wifes sidewall out (LOL). After being a jerk sleep like a baby.

Oh - and neg the hell out of that tool Bucky


----------



## hypno (Sep 10, 2012)

Well that was quite an intro and hello. Welcome AMA Rider. I am a former pro ama rider myself. Welcome to Ironmag!



AMA Rider said:


> Hey, I just want to cheat my ass off in motocross, then beat the hell out of a bunch of young punks with no heart !Go home and blow my wifes sidewall out (LOL). After being a jerk sleep like a baby.
> 
> Oh - and neg the hell out of that tool Bucky


----------



## Menoah (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi all.  I've been around for quite a while, but I couldn't remember what email I used (or even if I still have access to the old email) a few years back to register with.  I mostly lurk and try to absorb as much knowledge as possible.  I'm not a big seasoned vet, but I've done a few.  I'm 39 and trying my best to fight the battle of my test lowering as my age increases.


----------



## plumber68 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi guys. Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm 44 years old. 6' 305ils. with 20% BF. I've been out of the gym for the better part of 20 years with family, company, and numerous other time comsuming things. Been back in the gym this year and looking to get back in shape.


----------



## ebfitness (Oct 17, 2012)

plumber68 said:


> Hi guys. Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm 44 years old. 6' 305ils. with 20% BF. I've been out of the gym for the better part of 20 years with family, company, and numerous other time comsuming things. Been back in the gym this year and looking to get back in shape.


Welcome! You'll find plenty of diet, training, and product info on this site to help you along!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Oct 25, 2012)

Good to be here. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## ebfitness (Oct 26, 2012)

fsdsob said:


> Good to be here. Thanks for the invite.


Welcome!


----------



## uce101 (Nov 16, 2012)

paranoid fitness twisted my arms to join the elite. hahahaha.


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 16, 2012)

uce101 said:


> paranoid fitness twisted my arms to join the elite. hahahaha.


Kewwwl. Welcome!


----------



## Menoah (Nov 17, 2012)

Welcome uce101


----------



## zdudezdud (Dec 27, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi. I just decided to become a elite member on the site.  So far I really like the site.  thanks guys


----------



## AMA Rider (Dec 28, 2012)

zdudezdud said:


> Just wanted to say hi. I just decided to become a elite member on the site.  So far I really like the site.  thanks guys


Welcome ! This site has the best knowledge going, with hardly any round mouths ( lol )


----------



## zdudezdud (Dec 29, 2012)

I like the board so far seems great, was over at another but I'll leave it that.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 29, 2012)

zdudezdud said:


> I like the board so far seems great, was over at another but I'll leave it that.



We've all got a little baggage


----------



## sneedham (Feb 11, 2013)

I am now ELITE!!!!!! Hello to all..


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 11, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## dogsoldier (Feb 26, 2013)

Well, I couldn't keep enjoying this forum without paying my fair share.  This is a "AZZA Free Zone" right?


----------



## rwm088 (Apr 3, 2013)

Just signed up for elite membership a few days ago myself. Awesome site with lots of good info on it.


----------



## hamstring (Apr 3, 2013)

Heya,  just joined elite members.  Name is hamstring.  been around the boards, albeit stealthy since the gotfina.com days.  I am a competitive powerlifter (yes we all use, unless you lift in Rich Peters sissy as NASA fed)(which then the top lifters use as well, but his random program never seems to pick them)) for about 10 years now.  I mainly stay on 250 a week of test e or cyp with intermitent periods of 40mg a day of var, though I have some special sauce ready for this fall consisting of test susp and tren ace for my final full power meet.  I'll be going push/pull until I die after that one.  Years of heavy squatting in a westside stance have taken its toll.  Anyway, just want to be a member of the group and share knowledge and learn/grow.   in advance response of my long light cycle.  I never felt the need to go higher than those numbers.  I kept making gains and my number stayed in check, so I felt everything was as good as possible while keeping it as natural as possible.


----------



## Z82 (Apr 4, 2013)

Welcome to the new elite members!


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 4, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Welcome to the new elite members!


This!


----------



## s2h (Apr 11, 2013)

Welcome to the jungle...


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello everyone.
I've been a long-time poster on steroid.com, and i'm tired of the attitude there. 
I'm a small source that is just barely transitioning from gym sales to the internet...so becoming an elite member makes sense.  Gotta work a reputation up somehow.

A little about me:
I'm a trt patient due to my balls getting smashed in an accident.  Pretty awful event in my life, but things are alright now.
Decided to start producing to save myself the expense of pharma grade test when I can make my own of equal quality by getting quality raws and being in control of the whole process.
Thus...ChemicalMuscle was born.


----------



## morphias (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice and intelligent group of people here. Good to see everyone is happy.


----------



## Jamzy (Oct 22, 2013)

My name is  James and I use steroids. Especially, Test S in the morning. What a way to start your day!  Hard habit to break, not that I want to.


----------



## ebfitness (Oct 23, 2013)

Welcome, newbies!


----------



## flood (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey folks. Just getting started and wanted to do it right - so I joined my ass up!


----------



## sneedham (Nov 4, 2013)

flood said:


> Hey folks. Just getting started and wanted to do it right - so I joined my ass up!


Welcome flood....


----------



## tsek0s (Nov 30, 2013)

hey guyz!!new here!


----------



## morphias (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice place for an old b.b. Very encouraging and thoughtful.


----------



## s2h (Dec 18, 2013)

welcome to IMF Elite Zone..


----------



## Tyler114 (Jan 30, 2014)

A friend recommended me this place because I was languishing at bb.com and T-Nation.  Not bad places
but this forum opened up a whole new world to me.

Look forward to learning from everyone.


----------



## The Spaniard (Feb 11, 2014)

Stopping by to say hello. Glad to be here in the circle.

Vince


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm new on Elite Zone too.


----------



## need2grow (Feb 12, 2014)

Good Day!! I now an Elite Member!! I am currently 6'2 215 bf at 15% and have been out of weight lifting due to a shoulder injury!! I am now ready to bulk up to around 250 and drop my bf and learn as much as possible from some experienced people. I have learned a lot and ready to get to work!!!!!!!


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 18, 2014)

I wanted to see what you home's had going on in here


----------



## sneedham (Apr 18, 2014)

Welcome tl0311

You ELITE now......


----------



## flood (Apr 25, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> I wanted to see what you home's had going on in here



WARNING: do not pull the curtain back!


----------



## jiggyBones (Aug 6, 2014)

Whats up, been lurking the sight since 2012 and this has been my go to for research & reading so I finally decided to go all in for a bit. A little about me. I'm 35 6'1 @ 220lbs. I have been in the gym since I was in high school played a particular sport until early this year and mainly concentrated on strength and conditioning. Looking to take things a bit further and do some things I have been waiting to do. Looking forward to being an elite member here so yeah.


----------



## morphias (Nov 9, 2016)

worth the money for the entertainment value alone !


----------



## alexvega (Jun 9, 2019)

hi evryone,


----------



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## judd222 (Dec 6, 2021)

I am an older male who admirers of muscle. I workout, but am not in any league comparable to some of the men here. Keep up the great work.


----------



## rcksmith799 (Dec 11, 2021)

cool spot.  about me?  53 / 6'5" 207.  looking to get as big a possible with little to no effort!  diet?  solely a pack of Snickers every other day / washed down with a Monster, and nothing else.

funny though, when i graduated high school, was 105, so 100 pounds later.  sometimes wish I were 5"6".  wonder how that would look?

i do get head turns - mostly because of my age and being fairly well muscled, but nothing like the big guys.  too late in life to try for another 50 pounds


----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2022)

rcksmith799 said:


> cool spot.  about me?  53 / 6'5" 207.  looking to get as big a possible with little to no effort!  diet?  solely a pack of Snickers every other day / washed down with a Monster, and nothing else.
> 
> funny though, when i graduated high school, was 105, so 100 pounds later.  sometimes wish I were 5"6".  wonder how that would look?
> 
> i do get head turns - mostly because of my age and being fairly well muscled, but nothing like the big guys.  too late in life to try for another 50 pounds


Welcome, you rebooted a very old thread.


----------

